# .

## .

, :
       . 
    .    .
     :     ?        -  .        :   ,     ?
      .       .
   , .

----------


## .

,      ,(   ),       .    .
, :
       . 
    .    .
     :     ?        -  .        :   ,     ?
      .       .
   , .

----------


## _

:             ,     .
 2006       . 
                 0       . 

:     3  346.11   ,    ,       ,      ,               .

    0   ,         ,    ,   . 

,        ,     ,    165 ,            ,  .

----------

.    ,        .
   /.      -,    ,  /   ..   0%.    -           / .
     ?

----------


## .

,            ,        .     .    ,   ,        ?        ?      .

----------

> ,            ,        .     .    ,   ,        ?        ?      .


 .    ,  .    ,    .
 ,     ,         , , ,       ( ,     ,              ). ,      ,    . 
   4    0%.       ,   - .      (    )   180 .   -     0%     .  - -..

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## .

,        ,            ?         -        .          -   ?     ?            ?

----------

> ?


     ,         .

----------


## .

> ,         .


    !      .  -   .       ?

----------

.            -           .
 ,        ,         ,            ? ,    ... ,  ...

----------


## _

, ,     ?        ,    ,  " ",       ,         .       ,     -   ?

----------


## .

> .


 !             .      ,   !      .




> 


    .    .      ,       ,     :     ?    ? 
   ,      "" .

----------

.  -        .
    -   -             -   .         -   ,   . 
  ,   .    - .

----------


## ollle-up

.   .       .     .      ?    ?       ?      ?

----------


## _

(0    ),           ( CMR),          -1.

----------

> .    ,      "" .


        . ,

----------


## degna

> !     .  -   .


           ,

----------

> ,


    ?

----------

.  .

----------


## degna

> ,





> .  .


 ,

----------

> ,


,   ,  ?

----------

,    . ?      18%      6%        ,?

----------


## vedcenter

> , :
>        . 
>     .    .
>      :     ?        -  .        :   ,     ?
>       .       .
>    , .


 -      ,    .    ,          .     ,   .      ,  .   -  "-". 
  ,     0%.        ,      .       .  ,   .      . !!

----------


## _

*vedcenter*,        2006-?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

? ,    2006 :Smilie:  
      ,        ,  2006 . :Smilie: 

  , ,      ?
  ,      0,    ,        .       (  )  )?

----------

> )?


 ,  ,  .

----------

.    ,     ?

----------

,    .

----------

> ? ,    2006 
>       ,        ,  2006 .
> 
>   , ,      ?
>   ,      0,    ,        .       (  )  )?


    .     ,       .    ,    -1,    ,     .  ,   .      ,  .   ,   2.           -1     10 .          2.   .            10 ,      2....     ,       ,   .. ,    .          .       " "  -   ,    ,  ,   . ....

----------

> 


       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

!
,      .              ,        .    ,      ,      (),    .          3  2009,       . 
 1 . 164 ,     0%    ,     .   -        ,       .           0%           ,      ?

----------

..       ,         ?     ?

----------

,      ,    ,    ,  ,   ?

----------

0%.    ,     .  .

----------

,  ?

----------

?

----------

.             .      3      ,   4 , ,             .

----------

170-.        .

----------

, !

----------


## Elenge

> -      ,    .


 ? ..    ,        ?

----------


## FM

.

----------

.     (  ),     . ..      .     .     ?   :Frown:

----------


## FM

0%    ....

----------

-    !?

----------


## FM

.

----------

> -   !?


 ?

----------

,        ?  ,  ,   ,     ?...    ,       ?))

----------


## FM

> ,        ?


           ,    .

----------

-,          .

----------

> ,    .

----------

> -,          .


....   ,   ...   ,    () ...?
       ?       .... 50  .

----------

> 


      ?    ?

----------

> ?    ?


 ....    , ,  ...  ...

----------

""  , -  ?  ?

----------

,  -        ,     . 
  ,        ....      -(

----------

...    -   )

----------

> ,     .


..      ?  -  ,       0%,       1-165-.     , ..  . , .



> .


            , ,  - . ,   .          .

----------

)

----------

,      ,      ,    . 
1.      ,           118   ..  18 ,        118   ..  0 ?
2.            ?
3.     ?
4.   ,    .
5.        18%     ,    12  /        ?

----------

> 118


  1118,  


> 0


2.  ?   50 . USD,        ,    .
3.  0% .
4.  .
5. ,     .

----------


## Patriot



----------


## FM

...  :Smilie:

----------


## buh 7

.    .   .         .     ,      ,      ?      .

----------

?       .

----------


## Sverzok

- ?    , -,       , , .    ,       / . ,      , ..        ,   0% . -     ,   ,      ?         ,       (  )   ,    .   ,      -   ?

----------


## finiks

9)         ,            ,      .

----------

> 9)


,      .



> 


      .  -    , / ,   ..

----------


## finiks

1.   , -12,,  " " ,    -  "0".
2. ,                 .
3.     180      "0".
4.       .
5.      "0",-              (        180  ,     20.07 -      )

----------

1.   ,     " "    .     .
2.  0%     ,       .
3.   
4.     .



> 180  ,     20.07 -


 .     .       .

----------


## finiks

.         .

----------


## finiks

,      18%.

----------


## *

> ,      18%.


.      0 %.

----------

> 18%.


     ,  18%....



> 


.



> .


 , , .

----------


## elchel

.       .     .       .       ,    ?    .     4  2010 .,        ,       5  6.

----------

,     ?  .



> 5  6.


  ?    0% .

----------


## elchel

.  ,  , ,    .

----------

?        .

----------


## elchel

0%-.    .            ?

----------

> 0%


?          ? ,      .

----------

!  :   (,   )      (  ), , ..      -  ...      ?
 !

----------

.

----------

> .


 !

----------


## Multic_sky

!  -         .     ?    ,         .                       ?

----------


## elchel

?          ? ,      

       ?

----------

.  147-     .

----------

! .. -  (  )   ( )     ( ),  - ()   ,     ( )?          (, )?  ?

----------


## elchel

.  147-     

,    ,    ,      .     ,   () .   ?   ,   ?     ?    ?

----------

> ! .. -  (  )   ( )     ( ),  - ()   ,     ( )?          (, )?  ?

----------

> ?


. 7    .

----------

> ( )


     ?

----------


## elchel

. 7    

,   .

----------

> ?


,  ?  .
..      ?

----------


## Mila-Mila

.       (7-8),    ,       ?
    -             , .. , , ,   ?
  -      ?

----------

. 
 ?

----------

> . 
>  ?


      .

----------


## *VOLNA*

> .       (7-8),    ,       ?
>     -             , .. , , ,   ?
>   -      ?


   .

----------

!

     ,              ?          ? 
.

----------


## -

,  ,  ,           -     - .

----------

! ,  .
   " : "   "  ",   :  .       ?   ,            ?      ,   ,       .     ,              ?

----------


## _

,

----------

> 


 !   ,     ?

----------


## _

,  .

----------


## _

,           (   ),     .

----------

, ! 
    .   "   "    "      ,  ,        ?

----------


## _



----------

,          -   .    ,   "   "      ,       ?

----------

!
 .            DDU  DDP ( )  .
 ?
   115 .   ,   ,   125 .  .   ?   125/115= 8%  125/ (115 - )=28%?

----------


## _

0% -  28%.

----------

17.5  ( 115)          /?

----------

> 


.



> /?


.    ,            .

----------

,     125-115=10 .  ,, 30 ?

----------

- .

----------

?

----------

,   ...         .     ,        \ ""

----------

.    10%.     .     ?

----------

,    18% (   )     10%,            .                     ,   .

----------

,        ?           , ..  115    97,5?   0%.

----------


## _

,    ( 0%),                 0%.

----------


## _

-               .

----------

.        .     (  ) ?

----------


## _

: 3   +     + 14    .

----------

4 ., )

----------

> 4 .


   .    ,   176-.    ""   .

----------


## _

,      .

----------


## _

> 4 ., )


    18% ,   0%,     ,   .

----------


## ...

))...    daf
           (-  0%,.-r?)    

   2012,       ?

----------

(    )      .

----------

,   .




> 


                .



> 


  ?    /    .

----------


## ...

))...    daf
         (-  0%,.-r?)    

   2012,       ?

----------

> -  0%,


,    .



> .-r?


CMR      .   /.



> 


 .



> ?


    (  ). , ,    .

----------

.        0%,    .      ?

----------

" "  " 0%"      .      .

----------

> " "  " 0%"      .      .


     (  ,      ),   .

----------

F ?

----------

,   .

----------

,
, ,       .     .    ?    ?  .

----------


## 19

???

----------

> ???


  .  ?        ?   ?

----------


## 19

.

----------

0     .   .

----------


## snn79

-  ,    .   -   ?      .  ,       .         . ?
  -     .  .       (   )

----------


## Kvush

,    ,        .  ,   ?      :Smilie:

----------

